# 2010 Stockton/Modesto Area Turkey and Toy Drive



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
As discussed on Sunday May 3, 2010 at the Oak Park picnic in Stockton this is an invitation for a meeting to organize a single drop off location for the following events:
1.	Turkey Drive in November
2.	Toy Drive in December 

The meeting location and time details are below:
Date: Sunday May 23, 2010 
Time: 6pm. 
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca CA 95337

So far, the following car clubs listed below have confirmed to attend:
•	Brown Persuasion
•	GoodFellas 
•	Impalas 
•	New Style
•	Sinful Pleasures 
•	UCE

If your car club is interested in participating, feel free to attend.
***Please note this planning meeting is for Presidents and Vice Presidents or designated club representatives only. 
As meetings, progress they will be opened up to the general membership body.

Feel free to reply here or PM me directly if you plan to attend or have questions.
See you all then.

Thanks,
Tony Nuño


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 5 2010, 11:59 PM~17406525
> *Hello Everyone,
> As discussed on Sunday May 3, 2010 at the Oak Park picnic in Stockton this is an invitation for a meeting to organize a single drop off location for the following events:
> 1.	Turkey Drive in November
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

JUST GOT WORD AND CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS IS SUPPORTING THIS CAUSE 100% ADD US TO YOUR LISTA HOMIE

GEORGE
CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

So far, the following car clubs listed below have confirmed to attend:
• Brown Persuasion
• GoodFellas 
• Impalas 
• New Style
• Sinful Pleasures 
• UCE
• CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS



:thumbsup:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

George,
Glad to hear that. 
Your club has been added to the list. See below:

So far, the following car clubs listed below have confirmed to attend:
• Brown Persuasion
• Classic Image Bombs
• GoodFellas 
• Impalas 
• New Style
• Sinful Pleasures 
• UCE


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 8 2010, 07:11 PM~17430305
> *George,
> Glad to hear that.
> Your club has been added to the list.  See below:
> ...


ITS 4 A GOOD CAUSE SO ALL U CLUBS OUT THERE JOIN N ON THE FUN


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@May 8 2010, 11:56 PM~17432496
> *ITS 4 A GOOD CAUSE SO ALL U CLUBS OUT THERE JOIN N ON THE FUN
> *


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

YEA LETS PUT SOME SMILES ON SOME FACES THIS HOLIDAY SEASON HOMIES .THESE ARE TOUGH TIMES FOR EVERYONE BUT A GOOD DEED IS AN INVESTMENT TO YOUR FUTURE.


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@May 10 2010, 08:54 AM~17442203
> *YEA LETS PUT SOME SMILES ON SOME FACES THIS HOLIDAY SEASON HOMIES .THESE ARE TOUGH TIMES FOR EVERYONE BUT A GOOD DEED IS AN INVESTMENT TO YOUR FUTURE.
> *


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 5 2010, 11:59 PM~17406525
> *Hello Everyone,
> As discussed on Sunday May 3, 2010 at the Oak Park picnic in Stockton this is an invitation for a meeting to organize a single drop off location for the following events:
> 1.	Turkey Drive in November
> ...


Count us in Born2rydE car club 100%

Alex, Born2rydE c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Alex
Your club has been added to the list. 

All,
Please see below for the revised list of confirmed car club attendees:
• Born2rydE
• Brown Persuasion
• Classic Image Bombs
• GoodFellas 
• Impalas 
• New Style
• Sinful Pleasures 
• UCE

If you plan to attend, please notify me.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 6 2010, 12:59 AM~17406525
> *Hello Everyone,
> As discussed on Sunday May 3, 2010 at the Oak Park picnic in Stockton this is an invitation for a meeting to organize a single drop off location for the following events:
> 1.	Turkey Drive in November
> ...


EDDIE MY LOVE !!!!!!!!! will be there !!


----------



## RAYSMONTE (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17536555
> *Alex
> Your club has been added to the list.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@May 18 2010, 11:12 PM~17536555
> *Alex
> Your club has been added to the list.
> 
> ...


PLEASE ADD TRAFFIC NOR CAL ,FOR A GOOD CAUSE LETS DO IT


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Eddie and Trino
Your clubs have been added to the list. 

See below for the revised list of  confirmed car club attendees:
• Born2rydE
• Brown Persuasion
• Classic Image Bombs
• GoodFellas 
• Impalas 
• New Style
• Sinful Pleasures 
• Sons of Mexico
• Traffic
• UCE

See you guys today at 6pm.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

Aztecas Modesto chapter will be there


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Cool. See you there.


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Below are the dates and times for the next planning meetings:
1. Sunday May 30, 2010: Socios show at 2pm: Quick update on location for both the turkey and toy drive.

2. Friday June 4, 2010: Sonics Drive In at 7pm: 10354 Trinity Parkway Stockton, CA 95219: Update on event logistics


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
It was good seeing those who made it out to our last meeting at Sonics in Stockton. 

As you most of you know, the date for the Toy drive has been set; details are below:
Date: Saturday July 31, 2010 
Location: Oak Park in Stockton
Time: 10am-4pm 

The next meeting location and time details are below: (President/Vice President or Representative only)

Date: Friday, June 18, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 8pm-9:30pm

See you all then.


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jun 8 2010, 12:41 AM~17724758
> *Hello Everyone,
> It was good seeing those who made it out to our last meeting at Sonics in Stockton.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE.....CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Reminder Meeting tonight


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jun 18 2010, 06:12 PM~17827653
> *Reminder Meeting tonight
> *


IT WAS A GOOD MEETING THANX 4 THA HOST TONY


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jun 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17842240
> *IT WAS A GOOD MEETING THANX 4 THA HOST TONY
> *


X70 TRAFFICNOR CAL


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks to those car clubs that made it out to the last meeting on June 18, 2010. It was a productive and fun meeting. The plans for the toy drive have been confirmed. Spread the word!

Details are below:
Date: July 31, 2010
Location: Oak Park, Stockton, CA 95204
Time: 10am-4pm

The meeting location and time details are below for the upcoming meetings: (President/Vice President or Representative only)

Date: Friday, July 2, 2010
Location: Sonics Drive In: 10354 Trinity Parkway Stockton, CA 95219
Time: 8pm-9:00pm

Date: Friday, July 16, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza: 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 8pm-10:00pm

See you all then.


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

TONY MAKE SURE YOU CALL SOME OF US .I DONT HAVE INTERNET AT THE HOUSE . I MISSED THIS MEETING CAUSE I DID NOT KNOW ABOUT IT .MY BAD .PLEASE CALL AS REMINDER TO PEOPLE.....


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Will do. I will send out a reminder text and e-mail prior to the next meeting. See you at the next meeting on Friday July 2nd at Sonics in Stockton.


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
Attached you will find the flyer for the toy drive. 

Please make copies and feel free to distribute widely. Big Thanks to Magoo from Federation Car Club for creating the flyer. 

The next meeting details are below:
Date: Friday, July 2, 2010
Location: Sonics Drive In: 10354 Trinity Parkway Stockton, CA 95219
Time: 8pm-9:00pm

All car clubs that plan to participate and contribute financially to the toy drive should attend this meeting. A proposed budget will be presented and discussed.
Turkey Drive progress on location and other items will also be discussed.









For more info Contact: Tony Nuño
209-684-2161 or [email protected]


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE....LETS DO THIS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 2 2010, 03:52 AM~17943032
> *Hello Everyone,
> Attached you will find the flyer for the toy drive.
> 
> ...


T.T.T


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

T T T


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
Tonight is the next meeting. 

Location and time details are below: (President/Vice President or Representative only)
Date: Friday, July 16, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 8pm-9:30pm


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

All,
Next meeting will be Sunday July 25, 2010 at 2pm at Oakpark in Stockton. 
For those that have the contact list please notify others who may not see this update.


----------



## JR1 (May 5, 2003)

UCE STKN will be there


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 17 2010, 08:50 AM~18067866
> *All,
> Next meeting will be Sunday July 25, 2010 at 2pm at Oakpark in Stockton.
> For those that have the contact list please notify others who may not see this update.
> *


T.T.T.,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 17 2010, 08:50 AM~18067866
> *All,
> Next meeting will be Sunday July 25, 2010 at 2pm at Oakpark in Stockton.
> For those that have the contact list please notify others who may not see this update.
> *


T.T.T.,,,FOR A GOOD CAUS,,,TOYS TOYS TOYS :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TOYZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

See you guys tomorrow at 2pm


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

T.T.T.--- SAT JULY 31st,, OAK PARK BE THER N BRG A TOY,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Already got some toys. Counting days :biggrin:


----------



## ddexxters75 (Jul 24, 2010)

JUST GOT WORD AND CLASSIC IMAGE BOMBS IS SUPPORTING THIS CAUSE 100% ADD US TO YOUR LISTA HOMIE.
____________________________
Excess Baggage
Container Shipping


----------



## uso og 64 (Apr 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

PRESS RELEASE
July 28, 2010

CONTACT: Tony Nuño 
209-684-2161
[email protected]

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Christmas in July Toy Drive. Hosted by the Stockton/Modesto Lowrider Community including the following car clubs:
Aztecas, Brown Persuasion, Cadz2Envy, Chicano Wayz, Crown of Life, Federation, Impalas, Nokturnal, Oldies, Rags 2 Envy, Traffic, UCE, Untouchables, and Viejitos

Toy donations to benefit local non-profits in the Stockton/Modesto Area.


Flyer below:











For more info Contact: Tony Nuño
209-684-2161 or [email protected]


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 28 2010, 11:26 PM~18171095
> *PRESS RELEASE
> July 28, 2010
> 
> ...


Aztecas, Brown Persuasion, Cadz2Envy, Chicano Wayz, Crown of Life, Federation, Impalas, Nokturnal, Oldies, Rags 2 Envy, Traffic, UCE, Untouchables, and Viejitos you may also add NEW LIFE to the list Thank You...


----------



## Dusk til Dawn (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dusk til Dawn_@Jul 28 2010, 11:35 PM~18171152
> *Aztecas, Brown Persuasion, Cadz2Envy, Chicano Wayz, Crown of Life, Federation, Impalas, Nokturnal, Oldies, Rags 2 Envy, Traffic, UCE, Untouchables, and Viejitos you may also add NEW LIFE and HEAVENLY FLOWERS of Stockton Ca.
> *


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 28 2010, 11:26 PM~18171095
> *PRESS RELEASE
> July 28, 2010
> 
> ...


 Get Yor Toy and Ride Ready,,Its going DOWN this Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Jul 28 2010, 11:26 PM~18171095
> *PRESS RELEASE
> July 28, 2010
> 
> ...


the following clubs.....were we UNadded? and if so we werent notified :dunno:
did'nt get that memo


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

2 More days hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

TMRW hno: :biggrin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 29 2010, 05:59 PM~18177800
> *the following clubs.....were we UNadded? and if so we werent notified :dunno:
> did'nt get that memo
> *


 SORRY,,,BEEN TRYN 2 CONTACT YOUR CLUB,, I MUST HAVE WRG TEL NUMBR,, PM ME,, THANKS


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Jul 29 2010, 09:24 PM~18181164
> *TTT
> *



TTT


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

any pics


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 31 2010, 09:25 PM~18196448
> *any pics
> *


x68


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: T.T.T. FOR THE 209 LOWRIDER COMMUNITY,, great turnout n we all worked very well 2gether for a good cause,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: THANKS TO ALL !!!!!!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

Julio & Ed laughing at Oso's set up 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

How many Mexicans do you need to fix one generator ?
:buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Aug 1 2010, 06:05 PM~18201030
> *
> 
> How many Mexicans do you need to fix one generator ?
> ...


WE DONT KNOW IT NVR STRTED,,,, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PCHES N CREM 64_@Aug 1 2010, 07:21 PM~18202497
> *WE DONT KNOW IT NVR STRTED,,,, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE FINALLY GOT IT GOING, WE TOOK DRASTIC MEASURES AND READ THE DIRECTIONS. 
:rimshot:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello everyone,
This event was a great success. Today or Tuesday Trino and Tomas will be making the delivery of toys to Valley Mountain Regional. If you want to join them feel free to contact them.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Aug 1 2010, 05:04 PM~18201022
> *
> Julio & Ed laughing at Oso's set up
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Aug 2 2010, 09:53 AM~18205749
> *Hello everyone,
> This event was a great success. Today or Tuesday Trino and Tomas will be making the delivery of toys to Valley Mountain Regional.  If you want to join them feel free to contact them.
> *


THANKS TO ALL---toys wer delivered today to 2 locations,,Stockton n Tracy,, update at our nxt meetn... WE DID A GREAT JOB,, LOWRIDER COMMUNITY,, !!!!a pat on our backs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Lets start it off w/ Ralph tearing up his sons bike :biggrin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)




----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

*It was also Oso's wife, Yoli's Birthday Saturday as well as the toy drive. :biggrin: *


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

And last but not least, Homie Kenny from Federation found an Impala key w/ an Impalas CC Keychain attached to it so normally you would think it belonged to an Impalas member, right? After a lot of searching for the key owner, and the fact it didnt belong to any of the Impalas members there, which ride do you think it started???? :dunno: :dunno:   Just look at the key in my hand and who is next to me :biggrin: 



























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



















No wonder Cherry runs so good T Dogg  Its all good Trino you know I had to do it.  Thats why we all get along so good


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT! GREAT FOOD, GREAT PEOPLE!


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 2 2010, 07:52 PM~18211603
> *And last but not least, Homie Kenny from Federation found an Impala key w/ an Impalas CC Keychain attached to it so normally you would think it belonged to an Impalas member, right? After a lot of searching for the key owner, and the fact it didnt belong to any of the Impalas members there, which ride do you think it started???? :dunno:  :dunno:     Just look at the key in my hand and who is next to me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 2 2010, 08:12 PM~18211790
> *:thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT! GREAT FOOD, GREAT PEOPLE!
> *


x70


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Aug 2 2010, 07:52 PM~18211603
> *And last but not least, Homie Kenny from Federation found an Impala key w/ an Impalas CC Keychain attached to it so normally you would think it belonged to an Impalas member, right? After a lot of searching for the key owner, and the fact it didnt belong to any of the Impalas members there, which ride do you think it started???? :dunno:  :dunno:     Just look at the key in my hand and who is next to me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS 4 EVERYTHING FRANK,GLAD TO HAVE BEEN PART OF IT TTT FOR ALL THE LOWRIDERS


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

GOOD PICS FAT-AL AND FRANK....ALWAYZ REPPING FOR THE 209....


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello everyone,
This is a reminder that the next meeting to wrap up the Christmas in July event and discuss the Planning for the 2010 Turkey Drive is this week.

Location and time details are below: (President/Vice President or Representative only)
Date: Thursday, September 2, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 7:30pm-8:30pm


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
This is a reminder that the next meeting for the Turkey Drive is set for next week. Details are below.

I strongly encourage that car clubs that are interested in participating send at least 1 representative from their club to attend the meeting. There are many decisions that will be taking place and would appreciate any opinions and feedback. Also, if you know other car clubs interested in the Turkey drive spread word out to them. And if you had assignments to do from the last meeting, please be prepared to share your information with the group.


Location and time details are below: (President/Vice President or Representative only)
Date: Thursday, September 22, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 7:30pm-9:00pm


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Reminder for tonights meeting:


Date: Tuesday, September 28, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 8:00pm-9:00pm


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## _BiG_PaT_ (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Reminder for next meeting:


Date: Tuesday, October 13, 2010
Location: Round Table Pizza, 2120 Daniels St. Manteca, CA 95337
Time: 8:00pm-9:00pm


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=565219


----------



## JR1 (May 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ttt


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

THERE WILL B ALOT OF NICE CARS


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAGOOfedz209 (Dec 7, 2007)

TO THE MFIN TOP !!!!


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :h5: :h5:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAGOOfedz209_@Sep 29 2010, 08:45 PM~18698036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 XL (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by towboss_@Nov 8 2010, 06:09 PM~19019332
> *ttt :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




T T T...........


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

It`s almost time. Hope everyone is ready, Should be a nice day.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Nov 9 2010, 07:28 AM~19023903
> *It`s almost time. Hope everyone is ready, Should be a nice day.
> *


IM READY


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 9 2010, 04:58 PM~19027831
> *IM READY
> *


What time you rolling out?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

>


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Nov 10 2010, 10:03 PM~19039202
> *What time you rolling out?
> *


i have 2 leave about 8:00 2 help setup :biggrin: 
theres about 12 or so car clubs that r haveing this turkey drive :biggrin: 
just 2 many clubs 2 name :0


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Getting everything ready. Dont wanna forget anything at the last min. See you guys at 8


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 11 2010, 07:11 PM~19046167
> *i have 2 leave about 8:00 2 help setup  :biggrin:
> theres about 12 or so car clubs that r haveing this turkey drive  :biggrin:
> just 2 many clubs 2 name  :0
> *


 :0 thats kind of early for me, maybe ill just meet you there :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 11 2010, 07:11 PM~19046167
> *i have 2 leave about 8:00 2 help setup  :biggrin:
> theres about 12 or so car clubs that r haveing this turkey drive  :biggrin:
> just 2 many clubs 2 name  :0
> *


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Nov 12 2010, 12:01 AM~19049412
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


TTT BUMP BRO YEAH BUDDY
:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

anyone tryna caravan outta modesto?


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

STREETLOW GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT THERE....


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

(WOW) WHAT A TURN OUT :biggrin: WE GOT CLOSE TO 2 HUNDRED TURKEYS  & A HELL OF A LOT OF CANED FOODS :thumbsup:
ON B HALF OF ALL THE CLUBS THAT TOOK PART N THIS EVENT WE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK EVERY ONE FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL ALOT OF HAPPY FAMALIES WILL BE FED THIS YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
It was a great turnout. We had over $1,000 donated in Turkeys; over 1,000 lbs in Turkeys collected throughout the day.

Thanks to all the car clubs and individuals that supported both events: Christmas in July and this Turkey Drive. Nearly 100 cars were in attendance at each event. 

We had Chico the Lowrider Turkey at the event and Crusing the Blvd afterwards. 

Post any pictures of the event. See Chico getting ready to cruise below. 










:happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 13 2010, 08:00 PM~19061632
> *Hello Everyone,
> It was a great turnout. We had over $1,000 donated in Turkeys; over 1,000 lbs in Turkeys collected throughout the day.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

ORALE  NICE PICS CHUEY :thumbsup:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby Loco SJ_@Nov 13 2010, 08:24 PM~19061806
> *ORALE  NICE PICS CHUEY :thumbsup:
> *


Gracias Bobby!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT LOTS OF NICE RIDES!!!




2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: EXCANDALOW,* topdown59*

SUP TRAFFIC-ANT-E!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 13 2010, 08:00 PM~19061632
> *Hello Everyone,
> It was a great turnout. We had over $1,000 donated in Turkeys; over 1,000 lbs in Turkeys collected throughout the day.
> 
> ...


GOOD TURN OUT EVERYONE LETS KEEP DOIN IT, LOWRIDERS TTT


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 13 2010, 08:00 PM~19061632
> *Hello Everyone,
> It was a great turnout. We had over $1,000 donated in Turkeys; over 1,000 lbs in Turkeys collected throughout the day.
> 
> ...


We had alot of fun today with everyone.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

REAL GOOD TURN OU WEATHER GOOD EVERYBODY HAVEN A GOOD TIME ALOT OF CLEAN RIDES AND ALOT OF FOOD DONATED


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

>


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GOOD JOB BROTHAS!!! IT WAS GOOD KICKING IT WITH MY 209 FAMILIA...


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

thank for eveyone support a lot of people will have a better holiday and something to eat now because you all


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

We hada great time yesterday. My kids got ahold of my camera and erased all my pics. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Nov 14 2010, 06:42 PM~19067324
> *We hada great time yesterday. My kids got ahold of my camera and erased all my pics.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


YEAH YEAH, YOU WERE TO BUSY BEHIND THA GRILL, GRILL MASTER OF HOT DOGS :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Nov 14 2010, 07:48 PM~19068018
> *YEAH YEAH, YOU WERE TO BUSY BEHIND THA GRILL, GRILL MASTER OF HOT DOGS :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64+Nov 14 2010, 12:13 AM~19063249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good words Jeff


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Nov 14 2010, 07:48 PM~19068018
> *YEAH YEAH, YOU WERE TO BUSY BEHIND THA GRILL, GRILL MASTER OF HOT DOGS :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *


YA ! I HEARD HE GRILLED THE HOT DOGS 2 TIMES


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

IS THERE ANY PICS OF THE CHICKEN HAWK THAT WAS RUNNING AROUND THERE? I HEARD IT TOOK OFF IN DOUG'S 68...LOL :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:19 AM~19070569
> *IS THERE ANY PICS OF THE CHICKEN HAWK THAT WAS RUNNING AROUND THERE? I HEARD IT TOOK OFF IN DOUG'S 68...LOL :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS A GOOD THING I HAVE INS. :biggrin: THE TRACY POLICE PICKED UP THE (TURKEY) :roflmao: @ 11th st AN EAST AV :0 HE WAS EATTING TACOS


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

Looking good USO 

Thanks Mark...


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:19 AM~19070569
> *IS THERE ANY PICS OF THE CHICKEN HAWK THAT WAS RUNNING AROUND THERE? I HEARD IT TOOK OFF IN DOUG'S 68...LOL :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 15 2010, 09:02 AM~19071578
> *ITS A GOOD THING I HAVE INS.  :biggrin: THE TRACY POLICE PICKED UP THE (TURKEY)  :roflmao: @ 11th st AN EAST AV  :0 HE WAS EATTING TACOS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Nov 15 2010, 09:02 AM~19071578
> *ITS A GOOD THING I HAVE INS.  :biggrin: THE TRACY POLICE PICKED UP THE (TURKEY)  :roflmao: @ 11th st AN EAST AV  :0 HE WAS EATTING TACOS
> *


DAMN YOU GOT PULLED OVER BROTHA? I WAS SAYING WHEN YOU DROVE OFF THAT I HOPE HE DON'T GET PULLED OVER...LOL


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 04:38 PM~19075186
> *DAMN YOU GOT PULLED OVER BROTHA? I WAS SAYING WHEN YOU DROVE OFF THAT I HOPE HE DON'T GET PULLED OVER...LOL
> *


I TOLD THEM I WAS COMING FROM RAS LUBE AN I WAS CHICO THE TURKEY SO THEY LET ME GO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Nov 15 2010, 01:19 AM~19070569
> *IS THERE ANY PICS OF THE CHICKEN HAWK THAT WAS RUNNING AROUND THERE? I HEARD IT TOOK OFF IN DOUG'S 68...LOL :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


heres the only one i have


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Here is Chico the Lowrider Turkey getting ready to hit the streets


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Late afternoon Turkey Run, with remaining funds raised for Turkey Drive


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> Here is Chico the Lowrider Turkey getting ready to hit the streets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 16 2010, 08:32 PM~19088000
> *Late afternoon Turkey Run, with remaining funds raised for Turkey Drive
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like they're on run 
:biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

man i have 2 work i really wanted to come hop on chico the lowriding turkey


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 16 2010, 09:28 PM~19087959
> *Here is Chico the Lowrider Turkey getting ready to hit the streets
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 16 2010, 09:32 PM~19088000
> *Late afternoon Turkey Run, with remaining funds raised for Turkey Drive
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Nov 18 2010, 09:47 AM~19100759
> *man i have 2 work i really wanted to come hop on chico the lowriding turkey
> 
> 
> ...


CHICO CANT HOP  BUT HE CAN FLY :roflmao: :roflmao: )


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NAKphoria_@Nov 16 2010, 09:32 PM~19088000
> *Late afternoon Turkey Run, with remaining funds raised for Turkey Drive
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

weres all the pics


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

NOT MIND


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Nov 13 2010, 07:53 PM~19061577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello All,
I have a turkey drive update for you all

Today I got contacted by the Second Harvest Non profit agency the one we donated the Turkeys to. They provided me additional information on the final Turkey and food tally that we collected at the turkey drive. They are still adding up the total $ value of our efforts; I will forward that on when i get the info.

Please read their message below: 

The event was such a success and helped feed over 100 families this holiday season. The final count was 133 turkeys and 541 pounds of food collected!!!! 
Second Harvest Food Bank and myself personally would like to extend our sincere and heartfelt gratitude for the efforts and time you and your organizations gave to help us fight hunger in our community. It was a pleasure working with you and everyone who helped put this together. Please extend our gratitude to each car club, each participant, and everyone who helped make this possible! You all have made a huge difference in the lives of the less fortunate in San Joaquin and Stanislaus Counties! Thank you!!! 

Alanna Robins
Administrative Services Coordinator
Second Harvest Food Bank
of San Joaquin and Stanislaus Counties


Great Job by every Car Club and individual person that participated in this event. We did an Outstanding Job!

Now its time to get ready for the next event that hopefully everyone can participate in. Below is the flyer for the 2010 Northeast Community Center Toy Drive in Stockton taking place on Sunday December 19, 2010.


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Reminder this upcoming Sunday:

Below is the flyer for the 2010 Northeast Community Center Toy Drive in Stockton taking place on Sunday December 19, 2010.









[/quote]


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

> Reminder this upcoming Sunday:
> 
> Below is the flyer for the 2010 Northeast Community Center Toy Drive in Stockton taking place on Sunday December 19, 2010.


[/quote]


T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello everyone see you on Sunday the toy drive is rain or shine. If you can't bring your lowrider thats ok. Bring your daily driver or support vehicle. The important thing is to bring a toy and enjoy the great food and entertainment.


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

See you Guys in the morning


----------



## NAKphoria (Jan 26, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
Thanks to those who came out to donate toys and support the event. In total we had 11 car clubs supporting the event and filling up 6 large barrels with toys. Happy Holidays to you all.


----------

